# Tough Grid Paracord Giveaway!



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

​
The guys over at ToughGrid.com have decided to hold a giveaway here on site, and to get entered all you have to do is post to this thread!

*Prize:*

(2) 100 footers






​
From ToughGrid.com:






​
*Rules of Entry:*

1. Post to this thread.

On December 10th we will close this giveaway, put all the names in a box, and draw a winner on December 11th.

The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to claim their prizes. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.





_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ParacordForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by December 10th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees._


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words, what's a .GIF worth?


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

I aint as slick as sparky, but count me in!


----------



## rg4bs (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm in too.


----------



## captbrian (Sep 26, 2013)

count me in too, yeehaw... cant have too much cordage!


----------



## 1medicman (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in, just in time to make some cool stuff for the holidays! !


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Apyl (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds great! I'm in!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

count me in, thanks!


----------



## badman400 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## RossA (Aug 13, 2013)

Here I am.


----------



## JTHTTK (Aug 23, 2013)

Far Out Man! I love Paracord!!! Add me please. 
Rock on!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## r-carreker (Oct 30, 2013)

Put me in. Thanks


----------



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

Count me in.

Thanks!!!


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in. Thank you. Tony


----------



## Hughblong (Aug 31, 2013)

*Me please!*

Yeah, I need to win something


----------



## Hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2013)

Humm... seems to easy.... but OK!


----------



## Sosah95 (Nov 2, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## thylton (Aug 14, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## txtornado (Sep 12, 2013)

Count me IN IN IN!!!!!!!


----------



## wingspar (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm In.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Tough Grid..... entered.


----------



## Jerry-D-Young (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Northstarprepper (Aug 10, 2013)

I can always use more paracord and 750 would be awesome. I only have 550 right now.


----------



## BonnieJean20 (Aug 9, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Aug 9, 2013)

In like Flynn!


----------



## FatTire (Aug 9, 2013)

Im in! thanks!


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll take a squirt .....


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice, I wanna play!


----------



## BadMoose (Aug 9, 2013)

Please put me in also.

Thank you.


----------



## KarlNBergquist (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Guys, i like free stuff, worth a shot.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

I guess I'll enter too..

:cheers2:


----------



## BlackDogWV (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Re-Tired (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd kind of like to try for that cord too. Thanks :eyebulge:


----------



## superfluities (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## MsSage (Aug 10, 2013)

My luck I will be at work and miss the deadline to send info LOL working 7p -7a sucks


----------



## shellback (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in it to win it


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Tough-Grid. Count me in!


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like fun.

You can never have too much paracord!


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm joining in on this too!


----------



## North86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Include me too please! 

Thanks!


----------



## dimitri (Oct 17, 2013)

im in


----------



## christopher0817 (Nov 5, 2013)

Who couldn't use some free cord before Xmas. I'm in.


----------



## shadowrider (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## oldvet (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm in there.


----------



## Kc8uxu (Oct 27, 2013)

Pick me........I am in


----------



## texasrebel (Sep 9, 2013)

Count me in
I am always needing some PARACORD


----------



## vladaudio (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I'm in, too.
Thanks.


----------



## StewMeat (Sep 13, 2013)

Consider me posted...


----------



## deeann1954 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yipeeeee.....count me in...Thanks


----------



## TimNick90 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Lori64 (Aug 9, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## tinbird (Aug 27, 2013)

Great giveaway, include me too please


----------



## bmt_fire (Aug 16, 2013)

count me in.... I never win but I ain't quitting yet.


----------



## ModernRifle (Aug 30, 2013)

Count me in. 
I'll be back after checking out the site.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

cool giveaway!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

You guys are some lucky cordies!


----------



## porthos (Nov 16, 2013)

Green is my favorite color, I'm in.

Steve


----------



## MPM (Aug 24, 2013)

In!!!


----------



## Cueball (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## BrokeWinger (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## spleify (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## weedygarden (Aug 7, 2013)

Enter me!


----------



## HALMAN (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in TOO!!!:newbie:


----------



## g21redman (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## dohboy (Sep 16, 2013)

:cheers2: Game on


----------



## HarleyCharlie (Aug 10, 2013)

*ToughGrid Paracord Giveaway*

Oh, Lordy, I could use some of this! I haven't been able to find it anywhere around here without driving across the city! Would be nice to win.
GO, ME! :freakout:

Charlie


----------



## Trubble (Oct 29, 2013)

I LOVE paracord!


----------



## jn19842007 (Sep 12, 2013)

*In*

Count me in sir.


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

In please!!


----------



## GrapeApe (Apr 11, 2013)

Count me in. Thanks Tough-Grid.


----------



## williamstech (Dec 3, 2013)

*Great name*

Hey there Austen! Great name you got there only mine is spelled the texas way : Austin

Love your site and would love to get the giveaway


----------



## knottystuff4u (Aug 27, 2013)

yep, count me in too please. Thanks


----------



## infosekr62 (Sep 12, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## jlday70 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## mountainman (Aug 9, 2013)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## noeldale (Dec 8, 2013)

This is great. Add me in the listing


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread is closed, and winners will be posted later in the day. 

Thanks to all who entered!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

The winner is

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuFH2gZ-qXs[/ame]

1. halman

If you are the winner you have 24 hours to claim. Thanks to ToughGrid.com for this great donation!


----------

